# Ninja Shrimp breeding?Caridina serratirostris



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking into doing this I know they are not like CRS Cherry ect. and they need salt water but do they need saltwater after berrying or before and what salinity level do i need to be at in the other tank? Any advice would be great as I have 20 of them at the moment. I also know they have other names Christmas shrimp is one ive heard.


----------

